# BFD 1124 How to apply filters without MIDI



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Di you have to have the MIDI to configure the BFD, I was reading through the documents and the BFD docs here say once you set the levels head on over to the REW section and start taking measurements, then the REW section talks about applying the filters by sending them to the BFD via the MIDI interface.

Lastly how do I tell what firmware version I have, I purchased my BFD second hand, I have the box all the manuals and such including the invoive, poor guy paid $129 for it and sold it to me for $60 ;-)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: BDF 1124 How to apply filters without MIDI*

Somebody is having fun ... Right??? :bigsmile:

I read some post in the past ... you don't need MIDI to apply the filters, you can do it manually (you nned to check the manual because I don't know all steps :bigsmile

You can read this  thread  ... he had the sames issues :yes:

I recall reading about the firmware ... "search is your friend" :bigsmile:


----------



## bjs (Jun 12, 2008)

No, you don't need a MIDI interface. I've never bothered since it is easy to enter the REW values manually using the BFD's front panel.

The firmware version displays on the front panel display. I forget if it is at power-on or after some key sequence but it is described in the manual.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

To see what firmware version a BFD uses, power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed.

I have two BFD's and have owned them for probably ten years and have never used the midi. Enter them by hand. It takes a second.

brucek


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Heres a great guide on how to set up a BFD manually...
http://home.comcast.net/~thomasw-2/SubwooferSetupandEQpage6.html


----------

